# VIP722K use 2 UHF remotes?



## Hamadeh (May 27, 2009)

Hi, I have been reading these forums trying to find a solution, such as switching the 1 and 2 on the bottom of the remote. But my question is different I guess. Before I buy another UHF is it possible to have 2 UHF controllers controlling in dual mode? I have my box in the closet so the flat screen looks cleaner on the wall. and the other remote is in the office across from the house, i would need 2 UHF to function properly, should I just buy another 21.0 remote control? and after I do that what are the next steps to take?


Thank you so much!


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Hamadeh said:


> Hi, I have been reading these forums trying to find a solution, such as switching the 1 and 2 on the bottom of the remote. But my question is different I guess. Before I buy another UHF is it possible to have 2 UHF controllers controlling in dual mode? I have my box in the closet so the flat screen looks cleaner on the wall. and the other remote is in the office across from the house, i would need 2 UHF to function properly, should I just buy another 21.0 remote control? and after I do that what are the next steps to take?
> 
> Thank you so much!


Yes, you can use two UHF remotes, just make sure you get the kit that includes the necessary keys for the bottom (Green plus UHF logo) to put the new remote in UHF Pro mode for TV1.


----------



## Hamadeh (May 27, 2009)

bobukcat said:


> Yes, you can use two UHF remotes, just make sure you get the kit that includes the necessary keys for the bottom (Green plus UHF logo) to put the new remote in UHF Pro mode for TV1.


Do I need the new kit if I buy the 21.0 IR/UHF controller?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

You just need an additional 21.0 IR/UHF PRO remote. The key on the remote can be flipped over to use it for either TV1 or TV2.


----------



## Hamadeh (May 27, 2009)

Its not working, I have them on 1 and 2, any solutions?


----------



## daveray (Feb 12, 2004)

Follow this link

http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/remotes/20.0.shtml


----------



## Hamadeh (May 27, 2009)

Okay I did that but now when one remote changes the chanell both tv change as well, any help?


----------



## Hamadeh (May 27, 2009)

Ooops it was in single mode! Thank you so much for that link it was really useful!


----------

